# Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Enclosure for 2 18's?



## Trill (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone put 2 18's in a truck like mine? Wondering if there is enough space to get a nice box to hit some nasty lows. Was thinking of going with 2 RE SX18's on a Hifonics BRX2400.1

I will be removing my rear seat for as much room as possible.
Just wondering what you guys think before I make up my mind on what to do.

This is the truck it will be going into.



Thanks


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm guessing no wall? Still pretty easy to do. Subs up, port up should get the job done. 

sent from Tapatalk, via Sony Z1 badassness!


----------



## Trill (Apr 5, 2010)

I just installed sketchup and sketched up an idea. Please let me know what you think.. Is it complete fail with the ports the way they are? I was thinking I would like the subs to face up and port to be between the front seats. Let me know what you think. My head hurts too much to do that math on the volume but the RE calculator says its around 13.7cf I cannot get much more due to the space in the truck. Ive got about 65" wide and 26" deep and 24" tall to till It goes over my rear window. 

With that cra cra baffle I'm already 5" above my rear window line lol so I may have to remove a layer or 3 lol.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think your port will work. Either port up or out.the passenger side. 

sent from Tapatalk, via Sony Z1 badassness!


----------



## Trill (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah I just did a new sketch tell me what you think.

My math gives me 14.79 cubic feet before bracing and displacement with a 1,449 cubic inch port area. Any idea what the port frequency will be with this setup? Not sure how to figure that out yet.

Thanks


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

To I can't get my calculator right now. But it looks like your port us 23x6? That's 138" of port area. If your net volume us 14.79cu ft then you're around 9.33" of port per cube. That's a small port. I'd shoot for around 16-17" per cube. Try a 41x5 along the top back.if it'll fit. Evenly spaced between the subs, there will be less chance of one sub unloading more than the other. The way you have it now the sub closest to the port will likely burn up faster than the other. 

Next question, what's the reason for 4 baffles? I'm running a digital designs z18 on nearly 6k and only have 2 baffles and interior bracing. Only reason I used 2 baffles is to flush mount the sub. You can use 2 baffles and a couple lengths of all thread to save on weight and material cost. The cost of those extra baffles would save enough to use birch instead and that'll increase strength and save on weight too. Is 25 your max depth available? I'll try to get something drawn up tonight in a few hours if I get.the chance. No.promises tho. 

sent from Tapatalk, via Sony Z1 badassness!


----------



## Trill (Apr 5, 2010)

This is what I came up with.





With a Q1-3500D.1 Amp
Q1-3500D.1 Amplifier

Think this will work for me?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

First thing I noticed is on the torres, you didn't click the sub up port up options. That may change things. Also, in earlier models you were at 29" tall and now are down to 24" leaving only 13+cubes. I think I remember these subs asking for 8^3ft each. The closer to 16 you can get, the happier they'll be. The larger the enclosure, the more efficient it'll be. Your port area is much better. But you don't need to double wall it. 

sent from Tapatalk, via Sony Z1 badassness!


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Check out this build.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-ft-vented-2600w-oh-motorized-amp-rack-;.html

Shawnk did it on here. Good guy and could help you with questions. 
Where in MN are you from?
Thanks
Justin


----------



## Trill (Apr 5, 2010)

Im in the winona area.

That install is sick! Wish I had half those skills lol.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah shawn is a sick man! I havenever dealt with him directly but from what peolpe say on here heis a super guy. Im sure if you had any questions for him he would be happy to help. I always seem to get that fromother people that have dealt with him. 

Im up in hastings. I work for CP doing track maintence. 

Good luck with the build

Justin


----------

